# Seminars and Lessons, a Quick Guide



## martygreene (Jan 19, 2007)

This is for all the aspiring artists out there. Please, listen up- when those of us who are working in the field tell you that you need to take  class/seminar on something, or that you aren't ready for the jobs you are doing, please do not feel that we are trying to discourage you from becoming an artist. We've been there too, and if someone hadn't told US back in the day that we weren't up to par, we'd never be doing what we are now. Remember, it's not just your neck on the line- you owe it to your clients. Whether they are brides or models, it's their lives and careers too which you are effecting. An up-an-coming model can fail if her portfolio doesn't represent her properly due to poor makeups. The memory and acutality of a lovely wedding can be ruined by a dis-satisfied bride.

Here are some resources to help you find the training you need to succeed in this business.

*Where can I find classes and seminars for industry professionals?*
The Powder Group: Offers a variety of wonderful classes, including classes on foundation blending and color theory, feature specific classes, period makeups, airbrush makeups, body-art, a 101 makeup artistry 4-day intensive, and inter-industry topics. Most classes are held in New York City.

Industry Cosmetics: Located in Toronto, ON Canada. Offers a vairety of courses including airbrush, advanced airbrush, body-art, genre specific makeups, ethnicity specific makeups, and more. 

Temptu: Offers brand-specific airbrush makeup classes at their New York City studio.

Kett Cosmetics: Offers brand-specific airbrush makeup classes in a variety of US Cities.

Tobi Britton's Professional Workshops: Offers a variety of classes including her "Makeup Bootcamp", Bridal makeups, mature makeups, vintage makeups, and more. Located in New York City.

 Kevin-James Bennett's Picture Perfect Workshops: Offering a variety of 1-3 day intensives with multi-Emmy award winning makeup artist Kevin-James Bennett. Located in New York City.

Last Looks: Offering a wide variety of makeup classes and workshops in major cities around the US. Classes are taught by working, renowned makeup artists in the entertainment industry.

*Full-length Courses and Programmes*
Dick Smith's Basic and Advanced Makeup Courses: Ledgendary hollywood makeup artist and SFX genius Dick Smith offers two correspondence courses in 3D makeup and SFX. Basic course is open to everyone, regardless of skill level and experiance. The Advanced course is for those working in the field or who are truely passionate. You will need to complete an informal review of your work and/or an informal interview prior to acceptance into the course. Courses are 100% completed at home, as a distance-learning class. 

North Carolina School of the Arts: School of Design and Production: Offers both an  4-year undergraduate (BFA) and a 3-year graduate (MFA) program in Wig and Makeup Design for theatre. Their program is one of only two available with this specialty in the USA, and is one of the most well recognised in the world. Anyone interested in persuing theatrical makeup and/or wig design should consider this school. Located in Winston-Salem, North Carolina.

*Also, please be aware of scams and faux schools*
Of particular interest, is the scam that is Dawn til Dusk, and it's offshoots. For expanded info on the DTD problem, please read the following: http://p082.ezboard.com/fmakeupandre...  D=8074.topic


----------



## martygreene (Jan 19, 2007)

I added info on Dick Smith's correspondence course, and the North Carolina School of the Arts' programmes, as they are definately worth noting.

I'm considering adding a listing of makeup school which are well-known/respected, though there are many existing listings of that nature elsewhere.

Anything that you ladies would like to see added to this?


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 23, 2007)

Any recs for any seminars or lessons in LA or Southern California? Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## martygreene (Jan 23, 2007)

I added Last Looks to the list above, they offer classes in the LA Area. Also you may wish to contact KJ Bennett (also listed above) as he's been considering doing some workshops in the LA area.


----------



## Vernita (Feb 1, 2007)

In the DC/MD/VA area:

Yvonne de Vilar Scientific Skincare, Ltd located in Vienna, VA offers esthetician and makekup artistry courses. I attended the makeup artistry courses last year and got my makeup artistry certification and applied for my license which I got in Aug 06. Ms. Lynda, the makeup artist instructor is excellent!

http://www.scientificskincare.com/About_school.html


----------



## Klava (Feb 2, 2007)

Thank you, Martygreene!  Do you know where I can find info like that on Canada?  I live near Vancouver and know about a couple of makeup schools there, but not sure if they are good ones.  I heard that make up schools compete fiercely for students, so they promise almost anything and tell you that they are the best.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Kels823 (Feb 8, 2007)

Wish there was something in the Michigan area.. been looking online for some sort of reputable training.


----------



## martygreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Unfortunately, Michigan isn't a strong center for theatre, film, or fashion, so you probably won't find much in your area. Most seminars and such are going to be located in hubs of the industry.

Vancouver is enough of a hub that it should have some decent classes and such. I'll see what I can't find out about what's available in your area.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 24, 2007)

Any chance there is something in Northern California? Specifically the San Francisco Bay Area. I know my city of San Jose has it's own theatre program...but I suppose there would be more of a chance in San Francisco..?


----------



## *MaC WhoRe* (Mar 7, 2007)

What about Miami, Florida?


----------



## Nikki0211 (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm in Washington State and I'm pretty sure there's nothing really around here but I've been thinking about doing a makeup program down in California and I was wondering what you know about the schools down there? Any info would help. I just want to pick the right now since I'm going to make the temp move and everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you so much! Info on schools up in Canada might be close for me too...but I'd need some info about having a Canadian certificate/license and using in the US. Lol, so whatever you can tell me. Thanks again!


----------



## aziza (Mar 8, 2007)

Great list martygreene! I really want to take TPG's 4 day intensive in June or the Intro class that's in May so I'll be visiting their studio in NYC when I go up on Sunday. All their workshops sound awesome.


----------



## TIERAsta (Apr 10, 2007)

anything in HAWAII??  i know, NOT a HUB.  but all i really see are courses offered by modeling agencies.  are those at all reputable??


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Any chance there is something in Northern California? Specifically the San Francisco Bay Area. I know my city of San Jose has it's own theatre program...but I suppose there would be more of a chance in San Francisco..?_

 
oh yes, I'd like to know about this too.


----------



## ladynpink (Jul 15, 2007)

Does anyone know of any seminars in Florida?...i would love one here...!!


----------



## martygreene (Jul 16, 2007)

Once again, seminars are generally held by professionals and companies which cater to professionals in the field. This means that they'll be found in areas with a high concentration of work for such people. Major industry hubs- Toronto, NY, DC, LA, occasionally Chicago.


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Aug 9, 2007)

Are their any kind of schools for Louisiana.  Even if it is just a basic techinque school. anything!


----------



## Prettie1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thank you for posting this - especially the info on Dawn til Dusk - I had no idea.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 7, 2007)

id like to find out more about the chicago ones.


----------



## tearsindecember (Dec 8, 2007)

I think it's crazy there's not much going on in Orlando.. We're a major entertainment city! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm willing to drive to miami though.. so it's all good. Anyone attending "The Makeup Show - Miami"? I was wondering if a business card is good enough as proof for "being in the field."


----------



## nalgene (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks for the great list!!

is there any other correspondence course to recommend?


----------



## mrschavez89 (Jan 21, 2008)

has anyone ever heard of Inner Beauty Acadamy? I was wondering if this little one week course is worth my time and money


----------



## Epic Make-Up (Jan 26, 2008)

I wanted to add information about a So. Cal. school that just opened -- see link below:

Tricia Sawyer Beauty

My friend and fellow make-up artist, Tricia Sawyer, has decided to open up a school -- finally!  She is one of the most sought after artists in the film and television industry.  Please check out the link above if you are interested and her IMDB status.  A few of her clients include -- Sharon Stone, Jessica Alba, Lindsay Lohan, Kate Beckinsale, Scarlett Johannson, Brittany Murphy, Regina King and many, many, male celebrities.  If you want to learn from someone directly in the industry, then I highly recommend taking advantage of her offer.


----------



## lynae002 (Feb 10, 2008)

Anyone have any info on places to train in Pittsburgh?


----------



## SeXy MAC LuveR (Feb 10, 2008)

YES!! I wanna know too!!! Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_Any recs for any seminars or lessons in LA or Southern California? Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





._


----------



## Celly (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SeXy MAC LuveR* 

 
_YES!! I wanna know too!!!_

 
So I take it no one found any place that offers classes in LA or OC Areas that doesnt cost thousands?


----------



## naijapretty (Sep 10, 2008)

hi, does anyone know a good school in cincinnati, ohio? I'm stuck here for a while. thnx


----------



## aeni (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_I added info on Dick Smith's correspondence course, and the North Carolina School of the Arts' programmes, as they are definately worth noting.

I'm considering adding a listing of makeup school which are well-known/respected, though there are many existing listings of that nature elsewhere.

Anything that you ladies would like to see added to this?_

 
Vancouver Film School's makeup design for film/tv is year round too.

Also the lastest issue of MUA magazine has school listings and reviews in the states and around the world.


----------



## MUnovice-08 (Jan 1, 2009)

hey! Any in Nj or NY ? 
Thanks


----------



## DiorLover (Jan 7, 2009)

For those of you in No. and So. Cal, I know a few working professional MU Artist that on occasion hold workshops, seminars, etc.  I will post info if any of them decided to hold classes.


----------



## MzLo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

Are there any reputable ONLINE make up courses? Are any of them worth the $ and time?
I came across Elite Pro Beauty distance learning courses. Anyone know about them?
Professional Makeup Distance Learning Courses from Elite Makeup


----------



## metal_romantic (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzLo99* 

 
_Are there any reputable ONLINE make up courses? Are any of them worth the $ and time?
I came across Elite Pro Beauty distance learning courses. Anyone know about them?
Professional Makeup Distance Learning Courses from Elite Makeup_

 
I am studying their Advanced course and enjoying it a lot so far. Feel free to PM me with any questions you may have.


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 1, 2009)

Are there any in Arkansas?


----------



## pop violet (Apr 5, 2009)

*Makeup Geek Seminars?*

I haven't checked her site in a few months but just noticed she's now holding seminars.  I LOVE her tutorials, especially her MAC Barbie one, and was wondering if anyone has ever gone to one and your opinions as far as how much knowledge you got out of the class. I was thinking about going to the NY one in May. What do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (May 15, 2009)

For Chicago Folk,,

I'm registering for a Bridal Make-up Seminar with these folks

Make Up News Events In Chicago

Their seminar is Saturday, July 18, 2009 10:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
$450

Make UP First School has a good reputation

YouTube - Make Up First School - Chicago

Make Up First , LLC (the “School”), is currently the only comprehensive, certificate program in Illinois dedicated solely to the art of makeup.  The School provides an intensive series of makeup artistry classes, which, if satisfactorily completed, will result not only in the issuance of a certificate of completion from the school, but also from the State of Illinois.

The school is located at:

28 East Jackson Blvd
Suite 1910
Chicago IL 60604

In addition to the five core courses offered for certification, students will also be offered the opportunity to enroll in advanced classes for on-going education in the field of makeup artistry.

All courses are taught in a lecture/hands-on workshop format, thereby providing the students with much-needed application practice.

    * Make Up First School is currently applying for registration as a sponsor for continuing education under the Illinois Barber Cosmetology, Esthetics and Nail Technology Act. Approval should be granted for Winter 2008.

    * The school has been added to the Career Information System at :: Welcome to One Source ::

    * Make Up First School is a MAC-approved school. For those employed by Estee Lauder, check employee handbook for tuition reimbursment.


----------



## laceface (Jul 15, 2009)

Empire Makeup Academy in Costa Mesa, CA is very reputable. .:: EMPIRE - academy of makeup ::.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 15, 2009)

You can always call MAC and get on their list for classes/lessons. You usually have to buy an amount of products, but you get the class free. I enjoy them!


----------



## kammyks (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Peeps

I am looking for experienecd MUA who currently works within the Indian bridal makeup Industry who can tailor make a course to suite what I want to learn. I just need to know about eyeshadow colours, techniques, Bindis etc. I am based in UK (Kent area) so if anybody knows of a MUA who can help it would be great and of course I would pay them.

I just need to know if I am doing it right and where i can improve etc. I have asked a couple of MUA i know through friends but they were not willing to help even though i would pay them. One admitted to a friend that she did not want the competion so if there is anyone who is interested please respond back. Thanks


----------



## kammyks (Jul 15, 2009)

Does anyone know what the requirements are to work for MAC in the UK?


----------



## alli579 (Sep 22, 2009)

I've just completed a course with The Makeup Studio in Philadelphia, PA.  The classes are taught by Mindy Tamaccio, a highly reputable artist in this area.  As far as I know, they are the only professional studio offering makeup classes in the Philly area.  They classes they offer are: Intro to Makeup, Career and Portfolio Development, Airbrush, and Bridal.  

Mindy is really great, and class sizes are very small.  I learned a ton, and I plan on taking the other courses offered as soon as I can!

Check them out at The Makeup Studio, Inc. - Home. (Course dates aren't updated, but you can email them and they'll send you everything.)

Enjoy!


----------



## Boasorte (Oct 28, 2009)

Do they giver certificates after completion?


----------



## nliedel (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_Unfortunately, Michigan isn't a strong center for theatre, film, or fashion, so you probably won't find much in your area. Most seminars and such are going to be located in hubs of the industry.

Vancouver is enough of a hub that it should have some decent classes and such. I'll see what I can't find out about what's available in your area._

 
MI now offers HUGE tax breaks for the film industry, but tend to bring in outside people. There is a market here for brides and Last Looks does seminars in Chicago. The problem is you don't need to have a liscense in this state to do makeup. Good, because we don't have to pay for hours of ueless training in hair dye, when we'll never use it. Bad, because there is no need for schools and they cannot  make money so they don't teach here. 

I would rather be unregulated and not have to pay those costs. I also am super careful with cleanliness and clients. That's the most important thing. You can be a wonder, but if you're passing on Pinkeye...


----------



## Miss Ava Marie (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks like I may have to take a trip to NY.. not that I am complaining about that one.. I live in Ohio bahaha.. there isn't a makeup school here period


----------



## Miss Ava Marie (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_You can always call MAC and get on their list for classes/lessons. You usually have to buy an amount of products, but you get the class free. I enjoy them!_

 
Do you happen to know that number or can I find it on their website?


----------



## DaniCakes (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm thinking about taking some courses here. How are the seminars?


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_For Chicago Folk,,

I'm registering for a Bridal Make-up Seminar with these folks

Make Up News Events In Chicago

Their seminar is Saturday, July 18, 2009 10:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
$450

Make UP First School has a good reputation

YouTube - Make Up First School - Chicago

Make Up First , LLC (the “School”), is currently the only comprehensive, certificate program in Illinois dedicated solely to the art of makeup. The School provides an intensive series of makeup artistry classes, which, if satisfactorily completed, will result not only in the issuance of a certificate of completion from the school, but also from the State of Illinois.

The school is located at:

28 East Jackson Blvd
Suite 1910
Chicago IL 60604

In addition to the five core courses offered for certification, students will also be offered the opportunity to enroll in advanced classes for on-going education in the field of makeup artistry.

All courses are taught in a lecture/hands-on workshop format, thereby providing the students with much-needed application practice.

* Make Up First School is currently applying for registration as a sponsor for continuing education under the Illinois Barber Cosmetology, Esthetics and Nail Technology Act. Approval should be granted for Winter 2008.

* The school has been added to the Career Information System at :: Welcome to One Source ::

* Make Up First School is a MAC-approved school. For those employed by Estee Lauder, check employee handbook for tuition reimbursment._


----------



## tvbswifey (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm really interested in reputable distance courses since I'm having a baby in 2 months. I live in Canada and the only decent places I've seen are either in Toronto or Vancouver, which isn't going to happen in the near future! lol Any suggestions?


----------



## jflo1882 (Aug 25, 2010)

I live in Fort Worth, and it seems like nothing is offered here! Anybody know where I can go? I'm trying to get into freelancing. Im a stay at home moomy (28) and my husband keeps pushing to get started, but have no clue where to start. I've been doing makeup on friends and family for a while and a couple of weddings but nothing I got paid for. I have a kit, just need to add more foundations. Can I start off by assisting? Anyone need help?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry for all the questions but I cant seem to get this going! Any tips or advice or recommendations will be GREATLY!!!! appreciated! Thank you!!


----------

